# Boxed in soil pipe compartmentation



## Rogerwest (Aug 3, 2022)

I am currently working on a property that has bathroom soil pipe running through 3 floors, which is boxed in.
There is evidence that the compartmentation between floors is minimal.
If the compartmentation is required to be upgraded within the enclosure, then the tiles need replaced, and as they are old properties the whole of the bathroom tiles would need renewed. There is a few properties that fall into this category.
what are the thoughts on this


----------



## Msradell (Aug 3, 2022)

My 1st question would be what is the reason that the compartmentalization needs to be upgraded? You may be able to find other ways to upgrade it without having to tear the tile off.


----------



## ICE (Aug 3, 2022)

Msradell said:


> My 1st question would be what is the reason that the compartmentalization needs to be upgraded? You may be able to find other ways to upgrade it without having to tear the tile off.


Exactly.  Why tear into the walls?


----------



## Rogerwest (Aug 4, 2022)

There is spaces around the soil pipe, which could allow travel of fire. There are also bedrooms next door adjoining.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 4, 2022)

So you’re assuming that the penetration through the floor needs to be sealed better?  What about adding a layer to the shaft wall.   That might require new tile finish on the wall, but that could be done in a complementary color.


----------



## Msradell (Aug 4, 2022)

Rogerwest said:


> There is spaces around the soil pipe, which could allow travel of fire. There are also bedrooms next door adjoining.


How you know there are spaces around the soil pipe? Borescope? If you have been able to see into that area you can probably install barriers of some type without deconstructing the entire compartment.


----------

